# Bigot Who Wanted Black Man To Know ‘how Much Of A ******’ He Was Says His Life Is ‘ruined’



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 31, 2018)

A white man who followed a black man to his house to spew racial slurs at him claims the viral video of the incident has ruined his life.

On Tuesday, July 24, Jeff Whitman was angry when Charles Lovett cut him off in traffic. Instead of honking his horn and giving him the finger, Whitman followed Lovett for two miles to his house. That type of behavior can get a person shot, but instead of a gun, Lovett pulled out his phone.



Is there a reason you just followed me to my house?” Lovett asked Whitman.

“I just want to let you know what a ****** you are,” Whitman replied.

“So I’m a ****** because you can’t read street signs?” Lovett shot back.

The men continued to argue for a couple more minutes, and Whitman kept calling Lovett the N-word. Lovett posted the video on social media, and the internet quickly identified Whitman since he was driving his work van during the incident. When NBC4 approached him two days after the dispute, he was unapologetic.

"I don't know if it makes it right or wrong, all I can say is I grew up with it, and it's not a big deal for me,” Whitman said at the time.










After the internet ripped him a new one, Whitman changed his attitude. He released a statement apologizing for the incident, reports ABC 6/FOX 28. He even claimed he has a history of helping black folks.

*"To Charles Lovett and the community,*

*I apologize for my use of the n word towards Charles Lovett on Tuesday, July 24th. I understand that using the n-word was not only hurtful towards Lovett as an individual, but hurtful towards the Black community at large. Using the word was dehumanizing, unacceptable, and inexcusable. My actions reflect an unhealthy mindset I have developed and I need to work to change. I have served the Black community for the last 9 years, installing furnaces and water heaters with pride. My actions that day are not a reflection of my feelings towards the Black community. I also understand that racial tensions in America are higher than before, and I regret my part in contributing to that tension. I realize that words are hollow without action, and because of the hurt I have caused, I hope I have the opportunity to give back to the Black community that I have harmed in a meaningful way."*

Now, like many before him, Whitman wants some sympathy.

“It was an awful mistake, and obviously I don’t know how to explain it, and it’s ruined my life, and it’s ruined my family’s life,” Whitman said in a voicemail to The Columbus Dispatch.


“I’m out of business, I’m completely out, I’m done, I’ll never work in Columbus again,” he added. This has completely and thoroughly ruined my life.”

He also claimed his mother and daughter have been threatened and harassed. Whitman then demonstrated an acute lack of both societal and self-awareness and said, “I just don’t understand the intensity of the hate.”

Well, Jeff, God forgives, but the internet doesn't.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 31, 2018)

"I just don't understand the hate." My goodness, racists are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Lute (Jul 31, 2018)

2 proverbs.

*Your reap what you sow.

Don't want none, don't start none.*

I hate it when people love to dish it but can't take it.


----------



## lisatamika (Jul 31, 2018)

Heard about this on TBC the other.  He should consider himself lucky having his "life ruined" is all he got.  He took road rage to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 31, 2018)

Good for him. I don't feel sorry for him one iota


----------



## Keen (Jul 31, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> "I don't know if it makes it right or wrong, all I can say is I grew up with it, and* it's not a big deal for me,*” Whitman said at the time



Then why are you using it to demean people?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 31, 2018)

*plays the worlds smallest violin*


----------



## moneychaser (Jul 31, 2018)

The yelp comments for the business he works for is in shambles right now lol


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 31, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> "I just don't understand the hate." My goodness, racists are a special kind of stupid.



They want the freedom to be hateful without suffering any consequences.  They yearn for yesteryear.  I bet he complains that everyone is too "pc" and should have the freedom of expression.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 31, 2018)

Incidents like this are the times that I truly love the internet. I hope his entire life is ruined and that he is never hired again, anywhere.

Racists are everywhere but this dumbo kept going with a camera pointed directly at him and his company's name and number clearly visible. How stupid can you be?!


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 31, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> The yelp comments for the business he works for is in shambles right now lol



I just looked up the Yelp reviews and those folks are going IN! 

That business is toast.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 31, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> The yelp comments for the business he works for is in shambles right now lol



"In shambles" always makes me holla....


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 31, 2018)

He had no right to follow the man to his home as well as racially abusing him on his own property so he's getting everything he deserves.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 31, 2018)

So, I just went on yelp to read his company reviews. I noticed this picture popped up before I could read his companies reviews.  

Not feeling this at all. I would want to know if the company that I am patronizing has a racist owner.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 31, 2018)

He will continue to find work in Columbus.


----------



## lisatamika (Jul 31, 2018)

What's the name of his company so I can look it up on Yelp?  Asking for myself 

ETA:  I am so thoroughly entertained by these reviews


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 31, 2018)

lisatamika said:


> What's the name of his company so I can look it up on Yelp?  Asking for myself



Uriahs Heating Cooling and Refrigeration.

I just googled that and “Columbus” and it came right up.


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 1, 2018)

Have you guys looked at the pics on his Yelp page??! I'm over here in pain from laughing!!!


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 1, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> Have you guys looked at the pics on his Yelp page??! I'm over here in pain from laughing!!!



Thanks for this comment. I just went to the Yelp page...OMG, currently in stitches from laughing at these reviews.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow that was mighty white of him! Kudos to the Black dude who filmed the abuse...I'm old, got no chill,  and not feeling our current social and political atmosphere so it would have been very different. I'm also very tired of this....


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 1, 2018)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> They want the freedom to be hateful without suffering any consequences.  They yearn for yesteryear.  I bet he complains that everyone is too "pc" and should have the freedom of expression.



This. 

What a tool. He really is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow! The YELP comments went IN! I'm thinking he's cancelled now.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 1, 2018)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Wow! The YELP comments went IN! I'm thinking he's cancelled now.



He can start a new business, change the name etc....if hes willing.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope this will follow him where ever he goes.
He has a license #.  This behavior I hope is somehow attached to him nationwide


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 1, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> He had no right to follow the man to his home as well as racially abusing him on his own property so he's getting everything he deserves.



Exactly! That is considered trespassing right?


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Fascinating how fast he transitioned from this





to this




once this started impacting his pockets.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Aug 1, 2018)

These reviews had me so tickled  

7/26/2018
Service was amazing, he brought his own cross, lighter fluid and hood. Thank you Mr Whitman for your attention to detail.

I wish you well in your next job as dishwasher at the KKK annual rally in hell, you may need to buy a "summertime" robe for that gig.

Your type is not wanted in this country any longer, nor are your "heating and cooling services" ever needed again. The state of Ohio already may have been in contact about the status of your contractor status as well...I hope so.



7/29/2018
Pros: 
-Came to my house right away, even without an appointment!
-Was single-minded in trying to wipe out black mold in basement, attic, driveway. 

Cons: 
-Refused to work without background sound of "white noise machines"
-Did not ask permission to leave advertising sign in lawn.  I had to use a fire extinguisher on it after.

2/5 stars.




7/31/2018
Jeffery Whitman did an excellent job handling all my ventilation and cooling needs, but showed up to our appointment in a pointy white hood. On that basis alone, I will not do business with him again.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 1, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Thanks for this comment. I just went to the Yelp page...OMG, currently in stitches from laughing at these reviews.


I thought y'all were exaggerating about Yelp but, those reviews and pictures were hilarious.
His Facebook is lit too.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 1, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> I thought y'all were exaggerating about Yelp but, those reviews and pictures were hilarious.
> His Facebook is lit too.


lol


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 1, 2018)

I had a thoroughly unproductive few hours rolling on the floor as i read comments on Twitter, Yelp and Facebook. I have to say the most hilarious thing I've come across this year is a man following someone to his house to use the N word on him not understanding "why there is so much hate" Are white people seriously this obtuse?

I cannot bring myself to type out the N word, let alone call someone that even in fun. How can any white person possibly think it's okay to say it? HOW? Is history not quite clear enough or what? SMH


----------



## ebonysweetie (Aug 1, 2018)

OMG  I just signed into yelp to see the picture with Putin and Trump.


----------



## nycutiepie (Aug 1, 2018)

Lawd....someone is on Yelp claiming to be his ex-neighbor and said they think this jackars poisoned their kid’s cat.


----------



## Lute (Aug 1, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> I cannot bring myself to type out the N word, let alone call someone that even in fun. How can any white person possibly think it's okay to say it? HOW? Is history not quite clear enough or what? SMH




I think when people like him use that word. I think of this quote. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


*“You Keep Using That Word, I Do Not Think It Means What You Think It Means*”  - Inigo Montoya - The Princess Pride

Those who use that word, are people who are trying to hurt you and strip you down to nothing. But never think the same can happen to them. The word is a double edge sword. If your gonna use a word that is meant to strip down a persons humanity then be prepared of the same happening to you.


----------



## Dellas (Aug 2, 2018)

People think black people are compliant punching bags.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 2, 2018)

Adel10 said:


> People think black people are compliant punching bags.


They think you're supposed to just take it and say you're angry and over sensitive if you don't.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 2, 2018)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> So, I just went on yelp to read his company reviews. I noticed this picture popped up before I could read his companies reviews. View attachment 433629
> 
> Not feeling this at all. I would want to know if the company that I am patronizing has a racist owner.


I don't like YELP at all. They are racist and protect racists and horrible people. I have seen that when I wanted to give a bad review to a restaurant. They will erase it if its too many. I think is jams up their traffic but YELP is terrible.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 2, 2018)

At least the cat is out of the bag now on this one.
Yelp can't protect him.


----------



## nysister (Aug 3, 2018)

Care meter at zero. It's a shame he's still breathing.


----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2018)

*The BBB ain't playing with Uriah either lol*
LINK  

*Alerts & Actions*​* Alert *
On July 25, 2018,  BBB Accreditation was suspended due to consumer submissions to BBB and public information alleging problems with the company concerning integrity.

Due to these matters, this company is not currently meeting all BBB Accreditation standards, specifically Standard 8:

     8. Embody Integrity

     Approach all business dealings, marketplace transactions and commitments with integrity.

    An accredited business or organization agrees to:

     Avoid involvement, by the business or its principals, in activities that reflect unfavorably on, or otherwise adversely affect the public image of BBB or its accredited businesses.

     Approach all business dealings, marketplace transactions and commitments with integrity.

     An accredited business or organization agrees to:

     Avoid involvement, by the business or its principals, in activities that reflect unfavorably on, or otherwise adversely affect the public image of BBB or its accredited businesses.


*The company has until Aug. 8, 2018 to appeal this action.*

The matter will be reviewed by the BBB and BBB’s Board of Directors. The Board’s next two meetings are currently scheduled on Sept. 25 and Oct. 23, 2018.

A complete list of BBB Accreditation Standards may be viewed at http://www.bbb.org/centralohio/for-...usiness-practices-bbb-accreditation-standards




This Business Is Not BBB Accredited
* Uriah's Heating, Cooling & Refrigeration *
*NR*
BBB Rating System Overview
*Customer Review Rating:*


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 7, 2018)

Laela said:


> *The BBB ain't playing with Uriah either lol*
> LINK
> 
> *Alerts & Actions*​* Alert *
> ...



Now those black folks that live there need to show up at that meeting and make sure he's permanently cancelled!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 24, 2018)

Good for the man for not backing down. He did not accept his apology . I was so disappointed in the Philadelphia starbucks case when the guys started back pedaling and kumbayaing the situation.

In this case, he's like, "Nope. not today. "  in reference to the W M trying to issue a b.s apology after not giving a care about stalking a  man and hurling racist insults at him. And even later, he had a chance to apologize but_ nope.  Now_ that his business is in jeopardy, he's really sorry. So again Kudos to Charles (the victim) for saying not today.  As it should be. Sometimes you have to curse the fig tree instead of turning the other cheek (I'm like, sometimes you just have to shut it_ down_ or else how else will they learn  ?).

Link to vid 
https://www.10tv.com/article/man-called-racial-slur-says-he-doesnt-accept-business-owners-apology


----------

